# Fairborn Ohio Swap Meet This Coming Saturday.



## Foxclassics (May 22, 2016)

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnut (May 22, 2016)

Always a good time rain or not the hern bros sold a pile last time


----------



## partsguy (May 22, 2016)

I won't miss it this time! I cleaned out the basement, shed, garage, and backyard. If it's transportation related at all, I'm going to sell it cheap and get rid of it all. I may even sell a couple project bikes, as much as THAT hurts!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2016)

Have we ever seen pics from this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 25, 2016)

yes lets see some pictures!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Foxclassics (May 27, 2016)

I'll take some pics for tomorrow's swap meet and post them. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (May 27, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> I'll take some pics for tomorrow's swap meet and post them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



 oh good foxclassics take some pictures  from bicycle larry


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> I'll take some pics for tomorrow's swap meet and post them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




BAD news...but GOOD news. Bad news is, something came up AGAIN and I won't be able to attend. The GOOD news is that the reason is because I'll be touring a motorsports facility.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 27, 2016)

I will also take some if I go


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2016)

Any pics?


----------



## Foxclassics (May 28, 2016)

Here are some pics of the bicycle swap meet today. 



















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 28, 2016)

More pics. 






















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2016)

good pics,im glad cause I forgot to take any,got rid of a bunch of old parts.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 28, 2016)

thanks for the pictures , looks like the hern boys were takeing a water brake . tom and jim  from bicycle larry


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2016)

Nice pics! Did it rain on you guys?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 29, 2016)

Not while I was there it didn't


----------



## Foxclassics (May 29, 2016)

No rain at the show this month.

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------

